# Wakeboarding @ FGCU



## E-jeezy (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are a few photos I took last weekend on FGCU's X2.

Rider in all photos is Kevin Wipplinger

All comments and critiques are accepted! Tell Me what you think!
Photos were all taken with a Nikon D90 and a Nikkor 70-300mm lens.


1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Tappout (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pics! I really miss my Wakesetter 

Post more!


----------



## epp_b (Feb 1, 2010)

Fake OOF blur is fake.


----------



## E-jeezy (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you think I over-blurred it? I had a feeling that I went a little heavy on it in photoshop. I like a shallow depth of field with these kinds of photos, to really draw people towards the rider rather than the scenery. I assume you recommend less blurring?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2010)

Not bad at all but that fake blur in #4 looks bad, get a lens that can do it for you


----------



## E-jeezy (Feb 1, 2010)

I have great glass, 2 Nikkor lenses are more than good to do that, I was just messing around in photoshop. Trial and error I suppose. You shoot cable wakeboarding? Do you by any chance know where the Princes Club is in middlesex I believe. I have a lot of friends from that area.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2010)

E-jeezy said:


> I have great glass, 2 Nikkor lenses are more than good to do that, I was just messing around in photoshop. Trial and error I suppose. You shoot cable wakeboarding? Do you by any chance know where the Princes Club is in middlesex I believe. I have a lot of friends from that area.



I only shoot it once a year, this shot was taken at Rother Valley Country park
Wakeboarding and Waterskiing at Sheffield Cable Waterski


----------



## epp_b (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll assume you were shooting with the 70-300 noted in your signature.  While it is a good lens, it's not going to get you nearly the same shallow depths of field that an f/2.8 telephoto zoom will.


----------



## E-jeezy (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed. Thank you for the advice, I've been looking for some new glass. Would anyone recommend a fisheye lens for this type of photography?


----------



## epp_b (Feb 1, 2010)

For wakeboarding??  Uh, only if they're trailing inches behind the boat 

The type of lens you want for this is long and fast ... which, unfortunately, means expensive.  Look at the various 70-200 f/2.8 lenses available.​


----------



## fokker (Feb 1, 2010)

The trouble with the fake blur, in #4 at least, is that the foreground is equally blurred as the background as well what should be in the plane of focus, which just makes it look wrong. Also, you blurred part of the rider.


----------



## E-jeezy (Feb 1, 2010)

The fisheye would be used for close up shots, where the photographer is on a tube, generally under the wakeboarder.







The resulting photo would be similar to the photo below.


----------



## epp_b (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, OK, that makes sense, then.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 2, 2010)

Its too extreme.   Did you add the blur on its own layer?


----------



## E-jeezy (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes. I'm in the progress of unblurring them.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 2, 2010)

you could try adding a gradation to burr layer


----------

